# Favorite Catch and/or Picture of 2007!!!



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Seldom,

Very nice my friend very nice. Very nice fur put up as well. I sure wish you would post more but you know I understand. Your knowledge on furbearers is beyond most people I know.

Glad to see you got into some greyfox this year. I know that was a goal.

Dave


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Seldom,

Congrats, and sweet pictures!!!!

Keep em' coming.

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Good job to everyone, awsome pics, I will try to post some in a day or to when im not so busy and tired from duck blasting, Hunter hawk looks like a Darton, nice deer, I took a big 8 with mine as well this year.


----------



## FishermanJohn (Apr 24, 2007)

Those are some great pics, everyone! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yoopertrapper (Jan 24, 2006)

ottertrapper said:


> Seldom,
> 
> Those are some sweet pics of the yotes and put up fur very nicely done!


 

GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## predator_caller (Aug 29, 2006)

a couple of my last years favorites.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

i didnt know you could fish at cedar point? haha j/k thats kinda cool where did you catch all those?.... nice african hunt too... cant wait to go there some day!!!

yes sparky.. that is a darton.. me and that bow go together very well... cant seem to get a new one.... i will never shoot anything other than a darton and i might just keep shooting this one haha....

awesome pics guys


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

Just a few pics from some trips we had last year on Erie. Getting alot of calls for this year . Hope the ice gods are good to us.


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Sweet pictures guys.

Predator Caller,

Where are you getting the gold fish from?

Griff and Seldom,

Maybe you guys could post a few more pic's or you K-9's? I love seeing them.

Thanks,

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Mr. Puffy. He had a beautiful mane & pelt ingeneral but he wouldn't give me a profile of himself for the camera.































































1st of the season


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

I found out you can only post 10 at a time. So meet Queenie the 11th. Hard to believe by looking at her posture and body language that she's in a #3.


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

very very nice Seldom...What part of the sate you trap?


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Hello Thumbtrapper,
Thank you for reminding me to fill out my profile.

I'm a life-long resident of Midand Co. and that's where I trap for myself and that's where the photos I've recently posted have been taken. 

During the past 4+ years though as an employee of MSU, I've been required to trap the Tittabawassee River system which would include Saginaw and Bay counties in addition to Midland Co..


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Seeing all these pictures is getting me really excited to start my new line. Hopefully next weekend Ill be able to but maybe not. I guess I post a pic of all the K-9's we have caught to date with the exception of the ones at the to of this thread.









































































-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Very nice photos Psebuckmaster17-
I especially enjoy viewing Grey Fox photos. Love the little weenies! Just can't find enough properties available to me that have Greys but I'm always looking and listening.


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Here are a couple other pics that you guys might like.

A very cool color phase red squirrel. My dad and I saw this little guy a couple times out behind our house, in our barn so we set a few long springs for it. We ended up catching it a few days later. We also caught one other that was the same color two days after we caught this one. 










Our first badger the day the season closed.








\

A black beaver we caught up north. Another first, first beaver and first one that was black. This is a picture of my dad showing that we caught it be only two toes.










A picture with me after it was dry.










One final picture section these are special because they are from our family trapline pictures.

A huge badger that we caught on a drag. Its was caught on a small sapling and it started to dig all around the area. It dug a hole that was about 3 feet deep and big enough he could fit in.










These are two mink that my dad, mom, and I set for. The top mink was caught in a weasle box the other was caught in a drowner. Both we caught the same day.










Finally

This is a beaver that my dad and I caught when my mom, dad, sister, girlfriend and I were up at the grandparents for firearm season. My sister ran the river with us a few times but not when we caught this beaver.










And the end of the weekend picture.

My four point, my dad and I both caught our first rat, and this years river beaver trapping.










Hope you guys enjoy.

Hope to see more pictures.

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Some outstanding pictures guys. Keep them coming.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Psebuckmaster17

I was showing my wife the pics on here and she had a hard time with your first picture. I finally told her the coyote had the trap on it's paw.

Seldom are you working on one of Dr Aulerichs old projects? I think he retired about 2001 or 02. If you are I think the guys on would like to hear about it. Dr Aulerich told me back in the late 70's we wouldn't get any otter in southern Michigan until we clean up the rivers. I guess we're finally getting their.

Griff


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Hi Griffondog,
No, my project is/was headed up by Dr. Giesy, head of the National Food Safety & Toxicology Center on MSU's campus. He's still the overseer but he's since become the big Kahuna in Canada. Canada built him a huge lab/office complex in Saskatoon. He's "The Man" over all Canadian Provinces when it comes to food safety and environmental issues. He still has ties with MSU and a couple more universities in China and Europe that he governs Projects. 

Young scientist came from all over the world to work on his projects. I worked with several that had stepped off the plane less then 24 hours before they were on he river with me along with their little hand-held translators!:yikes:

Very interesting going into a restaurant and ordering walleye with on of these folks. I ordered walleye on Friday and with no little bit of sign language and spelling I got the young professor/scholar from China to look it up on his translator. He looked at me with real wide eyes and started talking in rapid Chinese and showed me his screen. It said that walleye was a eye disfigurement where one eye is pointed sideways. He was very concerned I was trying to set him up to get tossed by a mad waitress!!!:yikes::yikes: I fixed the problem by ordering him perch and fries!!


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Seldom

Sounds like the guy has worked with a few trappers before! Looks like I have something to jaw with you about the next time I see you. Can't wait to talk about your project.

Griff


----------



## WOODS (Feb 9, 2006)

Christmas Eve double.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/540/Jones12-07_091.jpg

[









Having problems posting pic.


----------



## DuckMan (Jan 18, 2000)




----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Sweet Woods!!!

Got to love those reds!!!

Hope to get my sets up and working this week. Have to get some peat moss and relure my sets. Hope the weather decides what it wants to do soon so I can. 

Had a little trouble with someone checking my traps for me :rant:. I guess they wanted my fox and yote too. Hopefully they sold them and bought some traps so they can start their own line and stop messing with mine.

Griff,

I think what he means is if you are going to raise coyotes so you can put them in your traps and act like a STUD TRAPPER then you should at least make sure it 100% coyote not Deliverence Grinyote!!! :lol:

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Psebuckmaster

I'll be the first to admit that I became a much better trapper when I figured out how photoshop worked. :tdo12: My grinner yote cross is going to be the coller on a new yote coat so someone likes his looks! Hopefully he left me lots of blonde offspring to catch in the future.

Griff


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Griff,

Maybe next time we meet up Ill bring the lap top and teach you how to use the photo shop so you can fix those "Deliverence Dogs" up. Hows that million dollar yote line coming along? Still trapping in a lake or did it dry up now?

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

PSE

Caught one female yote there,the neighbor was looking at me when I removed her from the trap. Just feels weird trapping there.

Griff


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Griff,

Did you get any cool pictures of it like we talked about before or anything? That would be a good one for this thread. 

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------

